# Incorrect detection with dual ATI cards



## ViperBoy (Aug 21, 2004)

I have two ATI cards in my system a Tyan 9800Pro and a Powercolor 9200 PCI to enable dual DVI monitors. However, ATITool is unable to detect the 9800 in this configuration. 0.20 would crash my system and 0.21 only detects the 9200 PCI card. I need it to detect the AGP card by default because that is the one I overclock for games - I usually underclock the second card or leave it alone
Thanks....


----------



## Frozen (Aug 21, 2004)

This seems to be a common problem now......dont know a fix


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

i assume the 9200 is your primary vga card in bios? the one where the post screen shows


----------



## ViperBoy (Aug 22, 2004)

The 9800 is the primary video adapter in my BIOS. Changing it to PCI changes the boot display to the 9200. Powerstrip detects both cards and here is the info it shows

9800:
adapter: ATI generic
Location: Bus 3, dev 0, func 0
Vendor ID 1002h
Device ID 4e48h
Memory address d8000000

9200:
Adapter: C.P.Tec
Location: Bus 1, dev 8, func 0
Vendor: 1002h
Device: 5964h
Memory: c0000000


----------



## ViperBoy (Sep 2, 2004)

0.0.22 prints "primary AGP card" in the "use device" field of the overclocking section, but is still using values from the PCI card.

Device ID 5964
Chip Type RV280
Memory size 128MB
Memory Bus 64bit
Pipelines 4
GPU clock 200
Mem clock 200


----------



## Daven (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm having this same problem.

I currently have my ATI Radeon 8500 128 meg AGP on my left monitor (Primary, shows during boot)

and my ATI Radeon 7500 64meg PCI on my right monitor. (Secondary, standby mode during boot)

The "Primary AGP Card" window in the overclocking secion is greyed out while displayed on my AGP Primary monitor,  but shows values from my PCI card (secondary, right monitor)  When making change to the core/mem section my PCI (Secondary) is effected.   


I've tried changing the driver install order with  omega drivers , etc and re-installing ATITool but could not, for the life of me, get the values to show my AGP card.   Finally I just disabled my PCI card and rebooted..  Once I launched ATI tool and clicked to see the 3D test, ATITool locked up and was shoing Core/Mem values of  .1 (I'm assuming since the program seemed to be locked to the 64 meg card which was no longer enabled.)


I'm not trying to mooch on Viper's thread, I just wanted to confirm his error and possibly shed extra light on it.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2004)

something i will look into .. thanks for the info guys


----------

